# Paris Poodles - British Columbia, Canada



## meety

Hello

I would like to know if anyone here has any experience with the breeder Paris Poodles based in British Columbia, Canada or can give me any insight or point me towards where I could find some third party information. All I have to go by so far is their website: 

http://www.parispoodles.com/Welcome_To_Paris_Poodles.html

The main reason I have been drawn to their sight is due to the vast amount of information they seem to be providing which is very comforting for a first time standard poodle owner to be.


Does any experienced eyes have any concerns from what they see on the website or even better any first hand accounts? I am quite drawn to their ‘stocky working dog philosophy’ is that all just a selling point or do they have a real point of difference? I am quite intrigued by how ‘differently’ they have marketed themselves.

All thoughts would be much welcomed.

Kind Regards

Meety


----------



## FUZBUTZ

Don't know anything about Paris Poodles, but sure enjoyed their web site that you posted, simply beautiful place.


----------



## Poodle Lover

I never heard of Paris Poodles, but went to visit the website, which is very nice. But, I see quite a few red flags that give me pause. While they say they test the poodles, they don't list which tests are done, nor do they seem to show their poodles in confirmation. A good, reputable breeder does both. They seem to concentrate on the poodles that are "working dogs" and their type seems off. Their prices of $1,500 to $3.000 for a pet are really high and are usually charged by top show breeder for their puppies that come from champion parents that are fully health tested. I also am bothered by their "foster Program". They send their pick of the litter male/female puppy to live with a family, then pay for their tests (whatever they may be) and if all is well they use the puppy back in their breeding program!!!! Now there is the way to keep making money when you can't house any more poodles. 

Here's a link to Canadian Poodle Club, that has a lot of information about the poodles and a breeder referal. 

http://poodleclubcanada.com/

I don't mean to sound harsh or condescending, I just want you to be well informed before you make your decision. 

Edited to add, welcome to the forum. Standard Poodles are truly amazing dogs and you will love having one.


----------



## roxy25

Poodle Lover said:


> I never heard of Paris Poodles, but went to visit the website, which is very nice. But, I see quite a few red flags that give me pause. While they say they test the poodles, they don't list which tests are done, nor do they seem to show their poodles in confirmation. A good, reputable breeder does both. They seem to concentrate on the poodles that are "working dogs" and their type seems off. Their prices of $1,500 to $3.000 for a pet are really high and are usually charged by top show breeder for their puppies that come from champion parents that are fully health tested. I also am bothered by their "foster Program". They send their pick of the litter male/female puppy to live with a family, then pay for their tests (whatever they may be) and if all is well they use the puppy back in their breeding program!!!! Now there is the way to keep making money when you can't house any more poodles.
> 
> Here's a link to Canadian Poodle Club, that has a lot of information about the poodles and a breeder referal.
> 
> http://poodleclubcanada.com/
> 
> I don't mean to sound harsh or condescending, I just want you to be well informed before you make your decision.
> 
> Edited to add, welcome to the forum. Standard Poodles are truly amazing dogs and you will love having one.


I agree My sister and I been to their site many times because they have red poodles but , they are asking 1500k-3k for pets . I would not buy one of their dogs at that price.


----------



## Purple Poodle

I too have been to their website before and to be honest feel like they are breeding away from what a Standard Poodle should be. 

They are not a stocky breed and almost every one I have met has been super intelligent. Poodles should be refined not bulky, and being a lighter dog of bone they tend to excel at water retrieval. 



Paris Poodles said:


> I found out that I had to be careful where I got my Standard Poodle from because just like in the
> German Shepherd Dog breed there are Breeders who breed so much for conformation (the
> animal who looks the most like the breed standard) that the animal can no longer function in a
> working capacity.


I hate to say it but form follows function and its true that some Standards can no longer do the things they were bred to do but neither can the GSD.

*shrug*

They seam like nice people who care about their dogs but seam missimformed about what a Poodle really is.


----------



## meety

Poodle Lover said:


> I never heard of Paris Poodles, but went to visit the website, which is very nice. But, I see quite a few red flags that give me pause. While they say they test the poodles, they don't list which tests are done, nor do they seem to show their poodles in confirmation. A good, reputable breeder does both. They seem to concentrate on the poodles that are "working dogs" and their type seems off. Their prices of $1,500 to $3.000 for a pet are really high and are usually charged by top show breeder for their puppies that come from champion parents that are fully health tested. I also am bothered by their "foster Program". They send their pick of the litter male/female puppy to live with a family, then pay for their tests (whatever they may be) and if all is well they use the puppy back in their breeding program!!!! Now there is the way to keep making money when you can't house any more poodles.
> 
> Here's a link to Canadian Poodle Club, that has a lot of information about the poodles and a breeder referal.
> 
> http://poodleclubcanada.com/
> 
> I don't mean to sound harsh or condescending, I just want you to be well informed before you make your decision.
> 
> Edited to add, welcome to the forum. Standard Poodles are truly amazing dogs and you will love having one.


Thank you for taking the time to have a good look at their website. The points you have brought up have definitely added some important questions to my already long list, I am also having some more doubts after reading other comments posted below.

I must admit one of the main reasons I was quite eager to run with this breeder (and her stocky working dog philosophy), is that my husband was shall I say a tad reluctant with the idea of a standard poodle however I sold him with the picture of ‘Rundle’ the poodle on the testimonial page http://parispoodles.com/testimonials2.html (second picture of him) from Paris Poodles. Now I guess it’s a matter of convincing him the normal poodle can still turn out like ‘Rundle’. But the question is can it? Is the Rundle what you would consider a normal standard poodle? Is it just a matter of grooming? I’m hoping the experienced people here can help me explain to my husband that any standard poodle that we buy can be groomed to look like this… 

Also if you could tell me how to edit my initial post to add this, I would greatly appreciate that too 


----------



## Purple Poodle

I don't know why people have this stigma about Poodles. It baffles me. 

How do you mean "turned out"? If its his coat you can groom one or not groom one to look however you want them to. If its his gopher chasing and hiking well that all depends on temperament and training.

Standard Poodles are very intelligent and adventuresome. When you buy a dog look for someone who is going for the total dog not just one aspect of the breed. Read the Poodle Standard and visit a few shows regardless if you want a show dog as seeing the breed in vast numbers can show you how that differ yet are the same. 

I did find on their site that the testing info is on each dogs pages.


----------



## meety

Purple Poodle said:


> I don't know why people have this stigma about Poodles. It baffles me.
> 
> How do you mean "turned out"? If its his coat you can groom one or not groom one to look however you want them to. If its his gopher chasing and hiking well that all depends on temperament and training.
> 
> Standard Poodles are very intelligent and adventuresome. When you buy a dog look for someone who is going for the total dog not just one aspect of the breed. Read the Poodle Standard and visit a few shows regardless if you want a show dog as seeing the breed in vast numbers can show you how that differ yet are the same.
> 
> I did find on their site that the testing info is on each dogs pages.


Hi 

Sorry if I didn't phrase that well, I love standard poodles and don't have any issues with them however my husband would like to be apart of the process (choosing a dog) which im am more than happy for him to be apart of, however so far most of what I have been able to show him has been mostly poodles in the 'show' clips as such. 

I dont have any plans on showing my dog. I'm just looking for an amazing pet and the standard poodle looks like one of the most intelligent and personable dogs I've ever seen. 

What appealed to my husband about the dog in the picture i showed him 'Rundle' was that it look like a dog that he would be more then happy to walk down the street with. 

As i dont have indepth knowledge regarding poodles and/or poodle grooming basically im asking is the main difference just in the grooming? I'm assuming thats all it is, and I just wanted to confirm that as i can't really find any similar looking 'standard poodles' to show my husband and therefore make my case. Its taken a while for us agree on one breed and I would hate to lose him over something as simple as grooming. 

Thanks


----------



## roxy25

meety said:


> Hi
> As i dont have indepth knowledge regarding poodles and/or poodle grooming basically im asking is the main difference just in the grooming? I'm assuming thats all it is, and I just wanted to confirm that as i can't really find any similar looking 'standard poodles' to show my husband and therefore make my case. Its taken a while for us agree on one breed and I would hate to lose him over something as simple as grooming.
> 
> Thanks


Yes show breeders clip dogs that way because of the breed standard. All poodles can be clip or groomed any way you want if its just a pet. Trust me if you go to a show breeders house some of the dogs will have a sporting clip and not the Continental Clip because the maintenance is hard work. Only the ones being shown will have the Continental Clip.

Here look at this website 
http://www.standardpoodlesusa.com/clip-styles.html


----------



## meety

roxy25 said:


> Yes show breeders clip dogs that way because of the breed standard. All poodles can be clip or groomed any way you want if its just a pet. Trust me if you go to a show breeders house some of the dogs will have a sporting clip and not the Continental Clip because the maintenance is hard work. Only the ones being shown will have the Continental Clip.
> 
> Here look at this website
> http://www.standardpoodlesusa.com/clip-styles.html


Hi

Thanks for that, is there a reason they all seem to shave the face?

Thanks


----------



## roxy25

meety said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for that, is there a reason they all seem to shave the face?
> 
> Thanks


Its a tradition look within the breed that the hunters used " The clipping and grooming of poodles has come a long way from its early utilitarian days as a means to improve a poodle's ability to swim through water, help it avoid snagging on undergrowth, and keep its joints warm and protected from the cold." 

. The dog you showed your Husband and he liked it has a shaved face also.

http://www.poodle-place.com/poodleclip.htm


----------



## meety

roxy25 said:


> Its a tradition look within the breed that the hunters used " The clipping and grooming of poodles has come a long way from its early utilitarian days as a means to improve a poodle's ability to swim through water, help it avoid snagging on undergrowth, and keep its joints warm and protected from the cold."
> 
> . The dog you showed your Husband and he liked it has a shaved face also.
> 
> http://www.poodle-place.com/poodleclip.htm


This is the dog my husband has seen:

http://www.parispoodles.com/sitebuilder/images/Rundle_hiking-454x336.jpg

I've posted over in the grooming section, so as not to be inappropriate since my breeder post has gone off on a tangent (as all good forums do! lol). but thanks for the help.


----------



## yigcenuren

I've been looking at their site and I like their poodles because I do want one for doing work (possible search and rescue or schutshund). 
What I don't like is how hard they are to contact. I've left a few e-mails over the past month or so because I can't find their on line application form but they've NEVER returned a single e-mail. Perhaps it's because I use hotmail but regardless it's very offputting and I'm now looking elsewhere for a baby.
If you decide to go with them I hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## meety

yigcenuren said:


> I've been looking at their site and I like their poodles because I do want one for doing work (possible search and rescue or schutshund).
> What I don't like is how hard they are to contact. I've left a few e-mails over the past month or so because I can't find their on line application form but they've NEVER returned a single e-mail. Perhaps it's because I use hotmail but regardless it's very offputting and I'm now looking elsewhere for a baby.
> If you decide to go with them I hope you have better luck than me.


Hi thats a shame they haven't gotten back to you. They do say on their contact page they have communication problems. Let me know if they ever get back to you.


----------



## spoofan

Paris poodles are not far from where we are.
I have met a few of their dogs and must say they are quite nice.
There is a red 3 year old Paris poodle,named Scarlett we run into at the park and she is very rich coloured,considering her age.
I agree they are not cheap,but if a breeder can get away with charging theses prices,people are willing to pay them.
Word gets around and if they produce good,healthy dogs,they can charge this and stay in business.
$2000 dollars for a pet?
If you break it down to what your companion will cost you per each year of its life...it's a bargain,not to mention how you will be enriched...in a non-monetary way...


----------



## Harley_chik

I've never heard of a Poodle in Schutzhund. Is it possible? I wouldn't think their personalities would be suited for it.


----------



## meety

spoofan said:


> Paris poodles are not far from where we are.
> I have met a few of their dogs and must say they are quite nice.
> There is a red 3 year old Paris poodle,named Scarlett we run into at the park and she is very rich coloured,considering her age.
> I agree they are not cheap,but if a breeder can get away with charging theses prices,people are willing to pay them.
> Word gets around and if they produce good,healthy dogs,they can charge this and stay in business.
> $2000 dollars for a pet?
> If you break it down to what your companion will cost you per each year of its life...it's a bargain,not to mention how you will be enriched...in a non-monetary way...


Hi, im glad to hear some positives, the dogs on their website look beautiful, healthy and strong i only wish i was able to get one from there.


----------



## roxy25

meety said:


> Hi, im glad to hear some positives, the dogs on their website look beautiful, healthy and strong i only wish i was able to get one from there.


Hey Meety , You should PM Sivaro she might be able to help you also she is in AU too


----------



## meety

roxy25 said:


> Hey Meety , You should PM Sivaro she might be able to help you also she is in AU too


Yes, i def will, we just found out we have to move soon, so we have decided to wait till we buy a house before we buy a puppy its really hard to rent here with pets sadly.


----------



## stoneymagoo

Are you looking for a red poodle? I know of some good and bad red poodle breeders in British Columbia. Let me know. Certain breeders do bad line breeding and breed dogs that are too old, or too soon, or fudging testing!!! I don't associate with this breeder anymore, but she used to breed red toys and minis together to get red and apricot minis. She is now into standards. I know her very well.


----------



## Searcher

We have also looked at Paris Poodles but haven't gotten responses to our inquiries lately. We are looking for a small (20-22") red standard. We want a working poodle rather than the foo foo type. Also have negative feelings towards tail docking for what seems to be mostly cosmetic reasons. We basically liked the look of their dogs. However, we are open to other options. We are now at the point in our research to start visiting breeders.


----------



## *heather*

The dogs look great on the site! I like their approach. 
Reds are a touch pricey but like spoofan said, "_if you break it down to what your companion will cost you per each year of its life...it's a bargain,not to mention how you will be enriched!" _ agreed


----------



## cbrand

All Standard Poodles are "working type". The idea that they are froo froo is simply urban legend. 

In fact, if you are looking for a Standard with good work ethic, you should be looking at breeders who specifically breed for show or performance. Paris does neither... where are the show, obedience, agility, tracking, hunting titles?

Consider these dogs:

CH Ascot Boucheron Joaillerie CD RN MH 
Besides being a Champion show dog, most people would agree that a Master Hunter title is something you can brag about with the boys at any bar in the country. Yet look at her pedigree: http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=318167
Behind her are generation after generation of Champion show dogs.

AM CH OTCH Cantif's Chasing The Storm UDX8
Holy Cow! Not only a breed Champion but an OTCH which in my opinion is the hardest title of all to obtain. Not only do you have to be able to do all the most difficult obedience exercises, you have to BEAT the other teams who are working at your same level. Plus a UDX8 title means that this dog correctly completed both Open and Utility exercises on the same day 80 TIMES!!!!!! This dog is a working machine. Yet his pedigree is full of Champion show dogs and in fact he is the son of the Standard Poodle who has produced the most show Champions in history.
http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=10754

I could go on (a lot), but I think I might bore people.

Paris poodles is playing on people's fears about Poodles. They are spinning a story that they think people want to hear. Where I come from we might say they are all hat and no horse. Where are the performance titles that prove the working ability of their breeding dogs? Where are the Breed Ring titles that show that their Poodles conform to standard? (It is very easy to finish a Poodle in Canada). All I see are average to poor quality poodles. Why would anyone pay top $$$ for these dogs? Color? Again, in horses we say... you can't ride color.

Finally a word about tails. I don't love docking tails and if it ever becomes illegal like it is in Europe, I will gladly put the procedure behind me. However, a docked tail is currently part of the look of Poodle. That lovely 12 o'clock tail, wagging back and forth, shows spirit and confidence. It also is helpful if you are trying to keep track of a dog working high grass.

People love to complain about the docked Poodle tail, but no one gives a second thought to the docked tails on German Shorthair Pointers, Vizslas, Weimaraner, or on any of the Terrier breeds. Why is that?


----------



## PonkiPoodles

cbrand said:


> People love to complain about the docked Poodle tail, but no one gives a second thought to the docked tails on German Shorthair Pointers, Vizslas, Weimaraner, or on any of the Terrier breeds. Why is that?


Actually people do... they complain about docking in general and no breed is immune to their complaints.
We own 2 dobermans and I cannot tell you how many times I've had to deal with people saying it's cruel.
Just as I've mentioned in another post.... studies done by the DCA has shown that dobes docked and cropped are more likely to be rehomed that dobes that were not. 

I feel if you want to crop and dock it should be your choice - whether it's for cosmetic reasons or not.


----------



## roxy25

cbrand said:


> all standard poodles are "working type". The idea that they are froo froo is simply urban legend.
> 
> In fact, if you are looking for a standard with good work ethic, you should be looking at breeders who specifically breed for show or performance. Paris does neither... Where are the show, obedience, agility, tracking, hunting titles?
> 
> Consider these dogs:
> 
> Ch ascot boucheron joaillerie cd rn mh
> besides being a champion show dog, most people would agree that a master hunter title is something you can brag about with the boys at any bar in the country. Yet look at her pedigree: http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=318167
> behind her are generation after generation of champion show dogs.
> 
> Am ch otch cantif's chasing the storm udx8
> holy cow! Not only a breed champion but an otch which in my opinion is the hardest title of all to obtain. Not only do you have to be able to do all the most difficult obedience exercises, you have to beat the other teams who are working at your same level. Plus a udx8 title means that this dog correctly completed both open and utility exercises on the same day 80 times!!!!!! This dog is a working machine. Yet his pedigree is full of champion show dogs and in fact he is the son of the standard poodle who has produced the most show champions in history.
> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=10754
> 
> i could go on (a lot), but i think i might bore people.
> 
> Paris poodles is playing on people's fears about poodles. They are spinning a story that they think people want to hear. Where i come from we might say they are all hat and no horse. Where are the performance titles that prove the working ability of their breeding dogs? Where are the breed ring titles that show that their poodles conform to standard? (it is very easy to finish a poodle in canada). All i see are average to poor quality poodles. Why would anyone pay top $$$ for these dogs? Color? Again, in horses we say... You can't ride color.


well said !


----------



## spoofan

I used to prefer the look of a docked tail on a poodle.
At the same time I believe that like so many other things we do to dogs,it is done strictly for the benefit of us humans.
It does nothing whatsoever for the dog.
You are essentially cutting off the end of a pup's spine.
They use their tail to navigate.
As time goes on the look of a full,glorious,natural tail on a poodle is really growing on me.
I hope,that North America will join the rest of the world and put a ban on any animal mutilation.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Harley_chik said:


> I've never heard of a Poodle in Schutzhund. Is it possible? I wouldn't think their personalities would be suited for it.


You can enter anything into schutzhund ... but what they do is probably only the tracking and obedience part of it.
Most breeds other than the GSD do not excell in the handler protection, that is why you never see them doing schutzhund. The only breeds other than GSD that I've seen excell at handler protection is pit bulls, rottweilers and dobermans (and then they really need to be bred as working dogs and very few of them end up having the correct bite and/or drive to do schutzhund)


----------



## PonkiPoodles

spoofan said:


> I used to prefer the look of a docked tail on a poodle.
> At the same time I believe that like so many other things we do to dogs,it is done strictly for the benefit of us humans.
> It does nothing whatsoever for the dog.
> You are essentially cutting off the end of a pup's spine.
> They use their tail to navigate.
> As time goes on the look of a full,glorious,natural tail on a poodle is really growing on me.
> I hope,that North America will join the rest of the world and put a ban on any animal mutilation.


It's true what you say spoofan... many things we do to our dogs... and children and other people are strictly to benefit ourselves.

I've never seen any dog suffer from having their tail docked correctly... it should be docked within a day or two after puppies are born... thus they really do not even feel it since the bone is still extremely soft. 

I've never seen docked tails have any affect on a dog's navigation what-so-ever ?????


----------



## spoofan

PonkiPoodles said:


> It's true what you say spoofan... many things we do to our dogs... and children and other people are strictly to benefit ourselves.
> 
> I've never seen any dog suffer from having their tail docked correctly... it should be docked within a day or two after puppies are born... thus they really do not even feel it since the bone is still extremely soft.
> 
> I've never seen docked tails have any affect on a dog's navigation what-so-ever ?????


Unless you are the puppy,you cannot tell what they feel or do not feel.
If it was a harmless procedure,enhancing the dog's life in any way,chances are it would not be banned in the civilized world.


----------



## roxy25

spoofan said:


> Unless you are the puppy,you cannot tell what they feel or do not feel.
> If it was a harmless procedure,enhancing the dog's life in any way,chances are it would not be banned in the civilized world.


My understanding that many Europe countries have banned Cropping and docking because people are doing it themselves and using BUTCHER Knifes ..... These people where not cropping and docking at the right age either. 

There are many things that are banned because PETA fantatics want total animal liberation. 

Does this mean they are right ?................ I don't think so. 

I know this subject is controversial but you need to look at what things are banned now and why because a lot of it is just due to shear ignorance. 

I really do not care if the dog is docked or not , I do feel if done properly by a vet then there should not be a problem at all. 

ALL of this is JMO


----------



## PonkiPoodles

spoofan said:


> Unless you are the puppy,you cannot tell what they feel or do not feel.
> If it was a harmless procedure,enhancing the dog's life in any way,chances are it would not be banned in the civilized world.


Well, just because they banned docking and cropping I would never go as far as calling them civilized... since this "civilized" world that you are talking about is also probably the number one importer of fur... and if you knew where that fur for your fluffy winter coat came from you would wonder why they thought it was sooo darn important to ban docking and cropping while animals are skinned alive and still used in just about every fashion house in this "civilized" world. (maybe to shut up peta etc.)


----------



## roxy25

PonkiPoodles said:


> Well, just because they banned docking and cropping I would never go as far as calling them civilized... since this "civilized" world that you are talking about is also probably the number one importer of fur... and if you knew where that fur for your fluffy winter coat came from you would wonder why they thought it was sooo darn important to ban docking and cropping while animals are skinned alive and still used in just about every fashion house in this "civilized" world. (maybe to shut up peta etc.)


Great Point Ponki ! 

UK and other European countries has ban pit bulls and other "dangerous" breeds


----------



## SECRETO

Ive had several puppies home after ear cropping. Luckily, none of them ran around yelping and crying about there ears. They where done at a vet, put under for the proceedure and then released home. They did however want to itch them so you have to make sure the ointment is put on them several times a day and watch them closely. After a week the stiches are removed and they are beautiful. 

I do happen to be a fan of a docked tail on Rotties, dobes, pointers etc and love the look of a nice cropped ear. I think as long as the proceedures are done at the proper times then its ok. I used to be against the ear cropping (why my Lotus has natural ears) until I saw our first show puppy Malibu come home from her ears being cropped.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

roxy25 said:


> Great Point Ponki !
> 
> UK and other European countries has ban pit bulls and other "dangerous" breeds


True roxy... one person's bad experience and just a bit of media can change a world's point of view.


----------



## Poodle Lover

cbrand said:


> All Standard Poodles are "working type". The idea that they are froo froo is simply urban legend.
> 
> In fact, if you are looking for a Standard with good work ethic, you should be looking at breeders who specifically breed for show or performance. Paris does neither... where are the show, obedience, agility, tracking, hunting titles?
> 
> Consider these dogs:
> 
> CH Ascot Boucheron Joaillerie CD RN MH
> Besides being a Champion show dog, most people would agree that a Master Hunter title is something you can brag about with the boys at any bar in the country. Yet look at her pedigree: http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=318167
> Behind her are generation after generation of Champion show dogs.
> 
> AM CH OTCH Cantif's Chasing The Storm UDX8
> Holy Cow! Not only a breed Champion but an OTCH which in my opinion is the hardest title of all to obtain. Not only do you have to be able to do all the most difficult obedience exercises, you have to BEAT the other teams who are working at your same level. Plus a UDX8 title means that this dog correctly completed both Open and Utility exercises on the same day 80 TIMES!!!!!! This dog is a working machine. Yet his pedigree is full of Champion show dogs and in fact he is the son of the Standard Poodle who has produced the most show Champions in history.
> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=10754
> 
> I could go on (a lot), but I think I might bore people.
> 
> Paris poodles is playing on people's fears about Poodles. They are spinning a story that they think people want to hear. Where I come from we might say they are all hat and no horse. Where are the performance titles that prove the working ability of their breeding dogs? Where are the Breed Ring titles that show that their Poodles conform to standard? (It is very easy to finish a Poodle in Canada). All I see are average to poor quality poodles. Why would anyone pay top $$$ for these dogs? Color? Again, in horses we say... you can't ride color.
> 
> Finally a word about tails. I don't love docking tails and if it ever becomes illegal like it is in Europe, I will gladly put the procedure behind me. However, a docked tail is currently part of the look of Poodle. That lovely 12 o'clock tail, wagging back and forth, shows spirit and confidence. It also is helpful if you are trying to keep track of a dog working high grass.
> 
> People love to complain about the docked Poodle tail, but no one gives a second thought to the docked tails on German Shorthair Pointers, Vizslas, Weimaraner, or on any of the Terrier breeds. Why is that?


Beautifully put, thank you.


----------



## spoofan

PonkiPoodles said:


> Well, just because they banned docking and cropping I would never go as far as calling them civilized... since this "civilized" world that you are talking about is also probably the number one importer of fur... and if you knew where that fur for your fluffy winter coat came from you would wonder why they thought it was sooo darn important to ban docking and cropping while animals are skinned alive and still used in just about every fashion house in this "civilized" world. (maybe to shut up peta etc.)


Sorry you misunderstood...it never occured to me to call a nation 'civilized' based solely on whether it is in favour of tail docking or not.
There are many other aspects to consider...ie. how it treats its poorest,the mentally ill,its view on death penalty(killing is wrong therefore we kill YOU) etc.
I agree with you about unnecessary slaughter of animals for fur...one of the reasons I do not own a 'fluffy winter coat'.
We cannot fix all of the world 'wrongs' at once but should be heading in the right direction.
I have my beliefs,you have yours and that is what makes us individuals.


----------



## Harley_chik

PonkiPoodles said:


> You can enter anything into schutzhund ... but what they do is probably only the tracking and obedience part of it.
> Most breeds other than the GSD do not excell in the handler protection, that is why you never see them doing schutzhund. The only breeds other than GSD that I've seen excell at handler protection is pit bulls, rottweilers and dobermans (and then they really need to be bred as working dogs and very few of them end up having the correct bite and/or drive to do schutzhund)


Very OT. I own a Rottie and belong to a Rottie forum and there is always discussion on how suitable they are for Schutzhund. General consensus is working line GSDs and Malinois are the best. I've seen some pitbulls doing PP work and it really bugged me some reason. They were never meant to be guard dogs and are supposed to love people in general. I've even heard that any fighting dogs that were the least bit aggressive towards humans were "culled." (Feel free to set me straight if I'm wrong.)


----------



## roxy25

Harley_chik said:


> Very OT. I own a Rottie and belong to a Rottie forum and there is always discussion on how suitable they are for Schutzhund. General consensus is working line GSDs and Malinois are the best. I've seen some pitbulls doing PP work and it really bugged me some reason. They were never meant to be guard dogs and are supposed to love people in general. I've even heard that any fighting dogs that were the least bit aggressive towards humans were "culled." (Feel free to set me straight if I'm wrong.)


That is true but there has been stories of certain dogs being man biters and they where kept and bred because they where winnings. I have had people from game-dog forum tell me about gambler's virgil being a man biter. There is a group of people in so cal with virgil bloodline and use them for SCH. Who knows you would really have to talk to someone who has seen gamblers virgil in person and talk to people who own dogs off of him.

I am learning more and more about SCh and I watched a demo at the OC pet expo. This dog trainer showed us the difference in a SCH dog ( which is just a sport for fun) and a real Protection dog. You can see the difference right away.

I have heard too many SCH people say SCH is just a sport for fun and these dogs will not attack with out a sleeve. Most of the SCH get sleeve happy and that is all they care about. A PS dog will attack no matter what does not need a sleeve. 

This is just the info I gathered so please don't take this as fact. I am still learning about SCH and PS. My bf boss knows one of so cals top SCH, PS trainers maybe I can get chance to talk to him one day.


----------



## Shereen

PonkiPoodles said:


> True roxy... one person's bad experience and just a bit of media can change a world's point of view.


Its not just one persons bad experience im afraid!! Statistics show that there is a notable rise in dog attacks in the UK and USA! Think how the parents of these children feel? I wouldnt say it was the dogs fault however, it is just irresponsible dog owners that think having a savage animal makes them big and hard (which they are not)!! They then breed the animal to be aggressive, and evetually the sh*t hits the fan. Im not saying its a specific breed, and im not saying I agree with the banning of certain breeds, I just think the UK government is right to be taking action (whether it be right or wrong). Have a look at this article. It is very interesting.
http://www.stinkyjournalism.org/news/12-12-06Mongers/fatal_dog_attacks.htm


----------



## roxy25

I made another thread because this is going to get ugly !


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Harley_chik said:


> I've seen some pitbulls doing PP work and it really bugged me some reason. They were never meant to be guard dogs and are supposed to love people in general. (Feel free to set me straight if I'm wrong.)


I think it all depends.. the owner at our local Schutzhund club owns 2 pits that she uses to train new decoys. So, I think if you're pit has the drive they can definitely excell at schutzhund. You can test very early on for certain features associated with schutzhund.


----------



## jojo

my groomer owns a male white standard poodle who she shows, and does personal protections training with. She showed me some youtube clips of him in PP and he was awsome! I used to attend a PP and french ring meet up with
some of the top dogs in the sport and my groomers poodle was right up there with them.


----------



## mhallen

stoneymagoo said:


> Are you looking for a red poodle? I know of some good and bad red poodle breeders in British Columbia. Let me know. Certain breeders do bad line breeding and breed dogs that are too old, or too soon, or fudging testing!!! I don't associate with this breeder anymore, but she used to breed red toys and minis together to get red and apricot minis. She is now into standards. I know her very well.


Hi,
I know this has been an old post, but since I was also contacting and trying to get more info about parispoodle, I'd like to take you up on the offer of providing more info for reputable breeders in BC. We live in Vancouver and are thinking about either getting a miniature or moyen sized poodle. No preference in gender, but my partner wold prefer red. However, we are open to any other colours, just want get a healthy, happy one
Thanks a lot in advance,


----------



## PeggyTheParti

mhallen said:


> Hi,
> I know this has been an old post, but since I was also contacting and trying to get more info about parispoodle, I'd like to take you up on the offer of providing more info for reputable breeders in BC. We live in Vancouver and are thinking about either getting a miniature or moyen sized poodle. No preference in gender, but my partner wold prefer red. However, we are open to any other colours, just want get a healthy, happy one
> Thanks a lot in advance,


Welcome to Poodle Forum! That user hasn’t been around in over ten years. You can try sending them a message, but you’re unlikely to get a response. You may have better luck starting a new thread here:









Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder


Directory of Poodle Breeders




www.poodleforum.com





I also recommend giving this a read:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Thank you Countryboy :).




www.poodleforum.com





And while you’re preparing for your puppy:









Pandemic Puppy Primer


The pandemic has created some unique challenges for families adding a new puppy or adult dog to their home. On the one hand, we finally have the time to devote to a four legged family member; on the other hand, surging demand has led to adoption and sales scams, and social distancing...




www.poodleforum.com





Good luck with your search! Hope you’ll keep us posted.


----------



## Ted

meety said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to know if anyone here has any experience with the breeder Paris Poodles based in British Columbia, Canada or can give me any insight or point me towards where I could find some third party information. All I have to go by so far is their website:
> 
> Paris Poodles- Standard Poodle breeder, Labradoodle looking and acting Poodles in red, apricot, silver, black standard Poodles in Vancouver Fraser Valley British Columbia BC B.C. Canada
> 
> The main reason I have been drawn to their sight is due to the vast amount of information they seem to be providing which is very comforting for a first time standard poodle owner to be.
> 
> 
> Does any experienced eyes have any concerns from what they see on the website or even better any first hand accounts? I am quite drawn to their ‘stocky working dog philosophy’ is that all just a selling point or do they have a real point of difference? I am quite intrigued by how ‘differently’ they have marketed themselves.
> 
> All thoughts would be much welcomed.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Meety


Six years ago my daughter bought Adam, her Standard Poodle, from Paris Poodles and he has been a wonderful delight as a companion ever since. She and Adam lived with my wife and me until only very recently when she moved out, taking Adam with her. My wife especially misses Adam. My whole family has come the know Adam very well. He was very well socialized from the beginning and remains so while he also proved both highly intelligent, easy to train, and closely attentive to all our family. Adam is a well built boy, most certainly not a silly froo-froo delicate animal and has never been given any of the nonsensical haircuts show poodles receive. Much to my approval, by policy Paris Poodles never dock their dogs tails nor remove dew claws. Intelligent but calm, Adam does not require to be given constant active occupation but does enjoy two good long walks each day. Over the six years we have known Adam so far, he has suffered no significant health issues. All-in-all, I can happily recommend Paris Poodles although, unfortunately, I do notice that they have removed their email contact (their preferred means of initial contact) from their web site.


----------

